# USB to serial port adapter not working on Windows 8



## hbrracing (Feb 26, 2013)

I have 2 different adapters and neither one will work on my new computer with windows 8. Any fixes? Are there any adapters available that will work on windows 8?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome to Tech Support Guy

What is the serial device you are trying to connect
What is the make of the USB to serial adapter

The problem is that the processor chip - YES they do have one, is not in many cases compatible with Windows 8, especially 64 bit, as of course the actual working of the adapter is achieved by connection to the USB port and then transmission of data from and to the USB hub.

Not knowing what you actually wish to connect your best first port of call is here to see what is on offer
http://uk.startech.com/Cards-Adapters/Serial-Cards-Adapters

scroll down for USB to serial or click USB on menu at top


----------



## hbrracing (Feb 26, 2013)

Macboatmaster said:


> Welcome to Tech Support Guy
> 
> What is the serial device you are trying to connect
> What is the make of the USB to serial adapter
> ...


The Serial device is a Dynojet motorcycle dyno, the 2 adapters I have are 
*Gigaware® 6-ft. USB-A to Serial Cable*

*Model:* *26-949*

| *Catalog #:* 26-949 http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3120513

and

Airlink 101 model # AC-USBS http://airlink101.com/products/ac-usbs.php

I called their tech line for both and they both said they are not compatible with windows 8


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I had never heard of it, but
http://www.dynojet.com/motorcycle_dyno/atv_dyno_default.aspx

obviously cannot help, unless the Dynojet will work with a cable from the link I provided.

My history briefly - in earlier days
NSU moped - Quickly
BSA 125 Bantam
BSA 175 Bantam
Triumph Tiger Cub 200
Honda 175 twin
Francis Barnett bought as a rusty wreck whilst I had the BSA 175

Good luck


----------

